# Water tank cleaning product in Spain



## sololite (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi all,

We are on our Spanish adventure and wanting to clean the water tank which has developed a not so good taste to the water. Can anyone recommend a sterilising agent they've picked up at Spanish supermarkets please?


Regards,

Chris & sharon


----------



## Tony Lee (Oct 2, 2017)

Common unscented bleach - Chloros ?? in Spanish. Available all over the world
Internet search will bring up the amounts to use for tank sterilisation and the method to be followed.


----------



## TeamRienza (Oct 2, 2017)

Can't imagine putting ordinary bleach into a fresh water tank.

I should imagine any caravan or Motorhome dealer would stock a suitable product. Decathlon stores abound in France, are they in Spain also.

Pharmacies must surely carry products for sterilising baby bottles etc.

All bleach based of course, but guidance on dosage might help overdoing it and getting a bleach taste.

Davy


----------



## harrow (Oct 2, 2017)

The basic straight forward item is bleach, soak overnight and plenty of rinsing, 

bleach will kill any germs.

:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## runnach (Oct 2, 2017)

I always used Milton , Safe for Babys bottles so will do me. I seem to remember not to be used long term cant remember why, Bleach washed  out with plenty of water too, I just find Milton easier 

Channa


----------



## vwalan (Oct 2, 2017)

just a wash out with chlorinated water should do it . but remember dont use a garden hose . food grade only or a taste comes off the hose. far better not use a hose. 
bleach /chlorine are the same really. 
bet you filled using a hose .or have you filled off one of the none drinking water taps in spain ?
there are taps in some areas only to be used for watering the land for growing etc .


----------



## witzend (Oct 2, 2017)

Best not to use ordinary house hold bleach as its perfumed and designed not to wash away easily (seen the advert good for at least 10 flushes) and it causes corrosion so not good for the metal parts in your system. I just use a chlorine tablet every few fills and never drink water from the tank.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 2, 2017)

I have had this problem once.

I emptied the tank, refilled it with fresh chlorinated tap water, emptied and refilled.

Sorted ...

No need for treatment chemicals in my opinion.

And I always drink the water from the tank. There's no reason not to provided you use correctly treated mains water, and always leave the tank empty when not in use.

Finally I always use standard garden hose for filling - the water is in contact with it for such a short time it cannot be tainted.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 2, 2017)

Take care most Stainless Steel reacts terribly with Milton I have seen drops on sinks not washed away immediately eat straight through the metal.


If really stuck bung a bottle of Orange or Coca Cola in the tank fill it up and flush it out a few times afterwards.

Alf




channa said:


> I always used Milton , Safe for Babys bottles so will do me. I seem to remember not to be used long term cant remember why, Bleach washed  out with plenty of water too, I just find Milton easier
> 
> Channa


----------



## runnach (Oct 2, 2017)

Alf said:


> Take care most Stainless Steel reacts terribly with Milton I have seen drops on sinks not washed away immediately eat straight through the metal.
> 
> 
> If really stuck bung a bottle of Orange or Coca Cola in the tank fill it up and flush it out a few times afterwards.
> ...



Cheers, I knew I had something about Milton....I suppose once to get you out of trouble is  ok 

Channa


----------



## Tony Lee (Oct 3, 2017)

Sanidumps: How to Sanitize Your RV Water System


Why do things the hard way?  Household liquid bleach is available everywhere so forget the miltons and anything else.

For those inclined to fill up from suspect water sources and who drink the water out of the tank, you can also find how much bleach to add to give a water treatment equivalent to municipal treatment plants


----------



## sololite (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for all the intel peeps. I found a product called Conejo which seems to have worked. We left it in overnight and refilled. They use it to wash vegetables and came recommended. We don't have a water heater. you are right I used a garden hose to fill before we came away. My mistake.

All the best, Chris & sharon


----------



## runnach (Oct 3, 2017)

sololite said:


> Thanks for all the intel peeps. I found a product called Conejo which seems to have worked. We left it in overnight and refilled. They use it to wash vegetables and came recommended. We don't have a water heater. you are right I used a garden hose to fill before we came away. My mistake.
> 
> All the best, Chris & sharon



Does it come with a "lucky rabbits paw ?" heard of Esso putting a tiger in your tank , popping in a rabbit doesn't seem the same (lost in translation )

Channa


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 3, 2017)

sololite said:


> you are right I used a garden hose to fill before we came away. My mistake.



That is unlikely to be the problem unless you failed to flush out any stale water within it ...


----------



## Scottishtourer (Oct 3, 2017)

*Bottles of fizzy juice*

We spend 5 months every year touring south Spain and Portugal and have the same problem .. We buy a few litres of the cheapest orange fizzy juice and put this in the tank slash around then fill and flush out .. works a treat on the waste and drains  tank too.
Enjoy Spain.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 4, 2017)

Scottishtourer said:


> We spend 5 months every year touring south Spain and Portugal and have the same problem .. We buy a few litres of the cheapest orange fizzy juice and put this in the tank slash around then fill and flush out .. works a treat on the waste and drains  tank too.
> Enjoy Spain.



Introducing sugar deposits into the fresh water tank is not a good idea.

This is likely to encourage growth of undesirable organisms.

The only thing that should go in the tank is chlorinated water, and the greater the throughput the cleaner the tank will be.


----------



## Carrerasax (Oct 2, 2018)

Think I read somewhere that Milton corrodes metal work , not sure where. 
Wife is paranoid about using van tap water even if boiling for hot drinks, cooking. Do others regularly clean/ flush tanks out?


----------



## kenspain (Oct 2, 2018)

sololite said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are on our Spanish adventure and wanting to clean the water tank which has developed a not so good taste to the water. Can anyone recommend a sterilising agent they've picked up at Spanish supermarkets please?
> 
> ...



I do what all the Spanish do get 2 or 3 bottles of cheap coca cola empty the tank put the coca cola in go for a drive round a few corners so it sloops about empty the tank then flush it out job done cost about 2 euros :wave:


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 2, 2018)

This may work to break down unpleasant items in the grey waste tank.

However as I opine above introducing sugar into the fresh water tank isn't a good idea. 

Far better to flush several times with chlorinated tap water.


----------



## kenspain (Oct 2, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> This may work to break down unpleasant items in the grey waste tank.
> 
> However as I opine above introducing sugar into the fresh water tank isn't a good idea.
> 
> Far better to flush several times with chlorinated tap water.



Sorry forgot to say its the sugar free one we use


----------

